# Pumilio more bold than Ranitomeya??



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I was wondering in general (I know there are lots of variables) if pumilio are more bold than ranitomeya thumbnails?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no, pumilios are fairly on the shy side, there are some exceptions, but those are the more challeging species. 
if you want frogs you can see stick to Ranitomeya Imitators


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are comfortable rearing pumilio, I have found my bastimentos to be very bold compared to the Iquitos vents in the next tank. That's just my experience though, as there are people here with much more experience than I have with the "wee" frogs.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

My Ranitomeya variabilis INIBICO are very bold and outgoing. I don't have any experience with Oophaga.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tincs or Leucs may be best for ya......


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have no experience but after reading for a few years I have herd that they are quite bold, but it depends what thumb you are talking about.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So how about this...Are auratus bolder than thumbs? From reading it seems they may be in between thumbs and tincs on the bold spectrum.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My thumbs are bolder than my auratus.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Auratus boldness can very greatly from person to person. Mine were very shy at first. But then I put them in the living room where most of the traffic and noise is. Now they are out all the time. They each have they're personalities. 2 of them hide as soon as someone gets too close and the other two just look up at me as to say "What are you looking at?"


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 3 types of imitator & I hardly ever see them. same with my galacts. My terribilis, almirante & colon pumillo are out all the time just depends on the frogs i guess


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Kaity said:


> So how about this...Are auratus bolder than thumbs? From reading it seems they may be in between thumbs and tincs on the bold spectrum.


My auratus are more bold than my thumbs. Some people say it depends on the morph, but I have kept four auratus morphs and all were more bold than my Ranitomeya. My Iquitos vents are pretty bold, but I never see my variabilis.
And my pumilio are quite bold, more so than my thumbnails, but the only type of pumilio I've had are mancreek.
Bryan


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

spottedcircus said:


> I have 3 types of imitator & I hardly ever see them. same with my galacts. My terribilis, almirante & colon pumillo are out all the time just depends on the frogs i guess


I have noticed with my Galacts that it depends on the time of the day. Mine are always out and about from lights on (7am) until noon. Then they kind of settle in for the afternoon and only come out from time to time.
Doug


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bold frog? Bold-EST frog in the hobby?

_*D. Leucomelas*_

End.Period.Done

Some Tincs are close...a couple other species too,but playing it by percentages - gotta be leucs. I'm sure a poll would have them on top too.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

My ranutomeya are a lot bolder then my Pumilio. They are bolder than my Leucomelas also But my Tincs are my boldest frog
Steve


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it has a lot to do w/ age, if they are breeding, and the tank set up. My blue jeans are my boldest frog at the moment, but they are breeding, and have a huge tank, so plenty of places to dart to hide if they want to. But when a blue jean jumps out of the leaf litter, and onto the glass when you're feeding, I'd say pretty bold. At the same time, my varadero tank is so well planted that even when they are 'out' they are hard to see.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you are new to the hobby....you should not have been directed to Thumbnails.

1st frogs.....Tincs, Leucs, Auratus.

All great starter frogs, relatively inexpensive, bold, colorful, mistake resistant, easy to catch and transfer....ect ect.

I would never recommend _vanzolinni_ as a first frog


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't disagree with you there philsuma ... Now anyway. It is like night and day now that I have some tincs! I love them! I think if I try more thumbs in the future I will get a breeding pair. The amazonicus I have were already breeding when I got them and they are really bold. I think you really can't understand the difference in keeping thumbs versus tincs until you have them. I just like knowing exactly were my frogs are instead of just knowing they are in there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The more you work with them...Tincs...larger darts.....the more they will rush to the glass and even try to climb to the open viv lid when you feed them (conditioned feeding response only, but pleasing none the less).

Give them a lot of "face time" and they will even take flies from your palm.

Thumbnails....doubtfull any of that will happen.

GLAD to hear you have frogs that you are pleased with ! A frog in EVERY home, afterall.


----------

